# Ebook & video series on marriage



## reaganmarsh (Jun 20, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

There is a free ebook of one chapter from the newly-updated 'Domestical Duties' (W. Gouge), and a corresponding 6-part video series. 

The ebook is available here: http://www.monergism.com/christlike-husband-ebook, and the video series may be found here: https://ncfic.org/store/products/husbands_love_your_wives

I'm looking forward to going through these with my wife. 

Enjoy!


----------

